# [Sistema de archivos] ext4, ext3, ext2 (cerrado)

## elsdello

Buenas a todos,

despues de un tiempo desconectado de los foros de gentoo, más que nada porque el ordenador que tenia con gentoo se murio y hasta ahora no pude conseguir un ordenador para seguir con mi vida con gentoo.

Ahora mismo tengo un pentium IV recuperado con varios discos funcionando y 768 megas de RAM. La cosa esta que quiero montarle la gentoo y des de que lei en este foro lo de la fragmentación pues voy a hacerlo particionando bastante el disco duro, creo que me ha pasado bastante con los GB de cada paratición, pero el espacio en principio no tiene que ser un problema ya que tengo.

Seagate 160GB

Seagate 60GB

Seagate 40GB

Otro que no he mirado porque me lo llevaron ayer que lo querian tirar es un pentium III asi que imagino que seran 30 GB si esta bien el duro.

Antes de que existiera el ext4 tenia claro que las particiones de temporales las ponia en ext2 porque no tienen Journal y las que hay cosas más importantes con ext3 porque este sistema si tiene Journal.

Mi duda es si ya es suficiente solido el ext4 para que en las particiones seguras le ponga el ext4.

Tambien he leido que el sistema ext4 es muy rapido, es suficiente rapido como para las particiones de temporales vayan con ext4, o aun sigue siendo mejor opcion el ext2 si no me importa perder la información de esos directorios?

Aparte de eso el particionado es muy parecido al que puse hace bastante tiempo en otro hilo de este foro.

Montaje		         Capacidad	        Tipo de ficheros

/			20 GB		ext3

/boot			500 MB   	ext3

/var			10 GB		ext2

/var/tmp		20 GB		ext2

/usr/portage		4 GB		ext2

/usr/portage/distfiles	20 GB		ext2

/usr/src			20 GB		ext3

/tmp/			10 GB		ext2

/root			3 GB		ext3

/home			109		ext3

Logicamente si me decis que es mejor el ext4 el tipo de ficheros cambiara segun vuestras opiniones.

La swap la pondria en otro de los disco duros ya que lei que es mejor por rendimiento.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.

----------

## galidor

Hola, de sistemas de ficheros no sé mucho pero hace poco he realizado una instalación completa con ext4 y va bastante bien. Lo he instalado sobre un LVM que es lo que te recomendaría a ti si vas a particionar tanto el disco duro, así si te quedas sin espacio en una de las particiones tienes mucho más sencillo el cederle espacio desde cualquiera de las otras donde te sobre.

Aquí tienes una pequeña guía de instalación sobre LVM que te recomiendo encarecidamente que sigas vista la tabla de particiones que pretendes utilizar.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

La guía incluye un sistema RAID que no creo que necesites así que puedes botarte esa parte.

Espero te sea de utilidad.

Un saludo.

----------

## pelelademadera

podrias hacer lvm o raid. y seria mas de lo mismo, ya que como es raid por soft. si agarras el de 60 y el de 40, te quedan 20 gb en el de 60 "no raid" y tendrias un incremento en la performance....

por otra parte. te recomiendo reiserfs como sistema de archivos o ext3...

yo tube problemas tras un corte de luz con ext4.

el comentario es variado. yo hablo de mi experiencia unicamente y no fue buena... perdi un gentoo... si bien no es tanto tiempo de compilacion en mi pc. da fiaca compilar todo nuevamente....

creeria que ext3 es lo mas confiable, con reiser nunca tube ni un drama, y por otra parte, reiserfs es algo mas rapido, principalmente con ficheros chicos.

otro a tener en cuenta es jfs, que nunca lo use, pero por lo que he leido en benchs, es el que menos uso de cpu hace....

otra ventaja de reiser, es el espacio consumido post instalacion. ext* consumen mucho espacio aunque el disco este "vacio", no se bien a que se debe.

----------

## cameta

Si tienes dudas usa ext3.

----------

## galidor

Ante la duda ya dicen que la más tetuda. En este caso el más estable sin duda es ext3.

Yo con el LVM he gastado reiserfs y ha resultado una pasada. El redimensionado de volúmenes lógicos es excepcional y sencillo pero sin embargo me ha dado problemas de corrupción de ACLs. Cosa que por el contrario con ext3/4 no he tenido en ningún momento.

Si decides usar LVM ya me contarás porque a mi me encantó en su momento.

----------

## elsdello

Al final despues de leeros a todos me he decidido para usar el ext3.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!

Un saludo!

----------

